# The S/T Bass Tournament final day Fish-Off results



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to thank everyone that made it out for the fish-off. We had another nice day. Cool but nice!! There were 15 largemouth bass and 3 smallmouth bass brought to the scale. Here are the results.

1st Place
Mike Reeves
Matt Bores
6 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 8.56 lbs.
Total weight for both days - 13.49 lbs.

2nd Place
Garry Scarberry
Mike Bourgeois
1 Smallmouth bass
Total weight - 2.18 lbs.
*** Big Bass*** ( Largemouth bass 4.15 lbs. )
Total weight for both days - 11.18 lbs.

3rd Place
Tony Partee
Roger Overcash
2 Largemouth bass 
Total weight - 4.25 lbs.
Total weight for both days - 11.08 lbs.

***Big Bass of the year***
Curt McCoy ( Largemouth bass 3.72 Lbs. )

Thanks again...... We will see you next year.. I will be running a tournament every Sunday next year again. We will rotate between Griggs Dam and O'Shaughnessy Reservoir.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

someones tearing up the circuit! congrats


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Haha, thanks Diddy we had a good pattern going today! I'd like to say thanks to Garry for running the S/T's this year.

Mike


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good Job Mike!
Catching fish as always!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job Mike, nice fish man.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Nice job Mike! Congratulations.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Job everyone. Nice ending to 2- very cold mornings! I hope to make a few next year, been a few years since I fished except for a few times with Garry.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job Mike and Matt. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congradulations Mike & Matt ! Way to go ! Why is it that the ugliest person is always in the middle in most pic's ?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Watch it now.... I'll save the BH number just for you next year!!  You see who had the :B


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I see who also had the biggest smile . LOL Good job on a nice Griggs sack on day 1 . I know that it had to be tough outh there .


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. It was a lot of fun out there the last two days. Like Mike said we had a good pattern going today and were able to make the best of it. Can't wait to see all of you guys next year in the midwest circuit and pot tournaments when I get my boat fixed


----------



## mightyduck (Apr 9, 2004)

Great year Garry. Looking forward to seeing Dale out there next year. I'm glad to hear you are going back to every week.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Duck. I hope with having it every week again the numbers will come back up. Just alot of new circuits this year. Numbers of boats were down.

GarryS


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the name plates for the Trophies. Give me a call and we will figure a way to get them to you or you can pick them up.... 

Cell Phone - 614-946-8765

See ya
GarryS


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Garry!


----------

